# road trip to montana



## spring pace (Aug 31, 2009)

ill be flying up to meet maggie and bob this friday and were iroc-ing over the bitterroot mts to central montana to see a mutual friend (one i havent met yet personally) but maggie has. cory lived in topanga when she was a young girl, its where i still live, i feel a connection. itll be great meeting maggie for the first time. last year i made similar trip meeting 4 women w/ torts for the first time to scotland. this trip is going to be just as great. smiles


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 31, 2009)

Have a safe and fantastic journey!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 31, 2009)

katesgoey said:


> Have a safe and fantastic journey!



Heck...she's going by IROC'et(irocket), so she'll be safe and fast and fun and all that encompasses riding with crazy Maggie in her hot rod!!! Look out your window, we're that red streak going by!!! woo hoo!


----------



## Candy (Aug 31, 2009)

Spring Pace can you take some pictures of Maggie and Bob for us. You see we haven't yet seen a picture of Maggie (she won't post any).  Have a great time and we'll be waiting for the pictures (I'm sure once Maggie reads this post she'll only allow pictures of Bob, but that's O.K.). I can't believe you went all the way to Scotland you're quite the traveler.  Hey, I just thought of something while I was reading one of Maggie's other threads......Who going to take care of Bob while you two are on your road trip?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 31, 2009)

Candy said:


> Spring Pace can you take some pictures of Maggie and Bob for us. You see we haven't yet seen a picture of Maggie (she won't post any).  Have a great time and we'll be waiting for the pictures (I'm sure once Maggie reads this post she'll only allow pictures of Bob, but that's O.K.). I can't believe you went all the way to Scotland you're quite the traveler.



She went to Scotland to meet in person turtle people she met on line. I'm just really impressed with that...And thanks for reminding me to tell her no pictures of Maggie...but here's one of me for you...I was going to take Bob with us. But my step grandson is going to stay at my house so Bob can be outside while I am gone. But he's only 14 and I am not sure just how trust worthy he is, and I am already worried that he will forget to close and lock the door to Bob's shed and 'coons will get in and kill Bob and Queenie. I am so obsessive...But if you make a mistake like that it could cost a tort his life. It's not like just forgetting to feed him or changing the water. I have large aggressive 'coons here. Remember my story about having a conflict with 5 on my deck just a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 31, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> katesgoey said:
> 
> 
> > Have a safe and fantastic journey!
> ...



Oh my!! You two are gonna have waaay too much fun!!! Enjoy


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you spell R O A D T R I P??? Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2009)

Be sure to take plenty of pictures at Cory's house. I've heard about all her animals, and would love to see them.

Yvonne


----------



## spring pace (Sep 1, 2009)

i MIGHT be able to sneak in a pic of maggie, but i must be very QUIET and STEALTHY  i hope you do pose for me w/ bob maggie, it would be great for the archives. im guessing your talking to grandson about the dangers of the raccoons so much hell be out looking for them obsessively and will make sure no harm comes to bob. cory had part of her childhood in topanga where ive been living for over 30 years now, so itll be like getting together w/ the old friend ive never met. there will be lots and lots of pictures when we get back. please everyone send angels to so. cal, the fires are ferocious here now and im really hoping i can get on that plane w/o a worry for our immediate area in the santa monica mtns.im feeling pretty good about galis care taker, brook has a few of her own torts and she takes very good care of them, i know shell be great w/ galileo and my old cat dozer. maggie, i know your grandson wont let you down. smiles


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Maggie and Spring pace I am sooooooo jealous. I want to go too  . Darn work ruins all my fun.
I can just imagine you all cozyed back in the wonderful Iroc of MaggieÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s flying down the road. Ah one of my fav things to do is fly like that in my Camero Convert. But alas it is in the shop having some suspension work done as I type this. Maggie and Spring pace have a great time and take lots of pics. And IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve seen maggies feet before, so she has had pics on the forum.


----------



## Candy (Sep 1, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Spring Pace can you take some pictures of Maggie and Bob for us. You see we haven't yet seen a picture of Maggie (she won't post any).  Have a great time and we'll be waiting for the pictures (I'm sure once Maggie reads this post she'll only allow pictures of Bob, but that's O.K.). I can't believe you went all the way to Scotland you're quite the traveler.
> ...



Really nice hair now where's the rest Maggie? And I suggest calling your grandson everyday to remind him of things so nothing will go wrong for Bob or Queenie.


----------



## spring pace (Sep 1, 2009)

katesgoey said:


> Have a safe and fantastic journey!



thanks sandy smiles, spring & galileo



maggie3fan said:


> katesgoey said:
> 
> 
> > Have a safe and fantastic journey!
> ...



yep, thatll be us ha ha ha ha



katesgoey said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > katesgoey said:
> ...



woo hoo i agree, im so looking forward to this trip. smiles, spring



Candy said:


> Spring Pace can you take some pictures of Maggie and Bob for us. You see we haven't yet seen a picture of Maggie (she won't post any).  Have a great time and we'll be waiting for the pictures (I'm sure once Maggie reads this post she'll only allow pictures of Bob, but that's O.K.). I can't believe you went all the way to Scotland you're quite the traveler.  Hey, I just thought of something while I was reading one of Maggie's other threads......Who going to take care of Bob while you two are on your road trip?



ill do my best candy and thanks. going to scotland was great, were already planning another tort convention for '10, gotta start saving like yesterday



Crazy1 said:


> Maggie and Spring pace I am sooooooo jealous. I want to go too  . Darn work ruins all my fun.
> I can just imagine you all cozyed back in the wonderful Iroc of MaggieÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s flying down the road. Ah one of my fav things to do is fly like that in my Camero Convert. But alas it is in the shop having some suspension work done as I type this. Maggie and Spring pace have a great time and take lots of pics. And IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve seen maggies feet before, so she has had pics on the forum.



im sneaking this trip in between jobs and before the weather gets way too windy to travel. there were 70 mph winds when i was in scotland and it blew down galis fencing. luckily, he didnt budge from his house while i was gone. maybe maggie will break down and let me take ONE picture while shes being super excited about the trip. fingers crossed. smiles, spring


----------



## Stazz (Sep 2, 2009)

You are sooo lucky Spring !!! I wanna meet Maggie and Bob tooooo !!!!!!!!!!!! Your hair looks FOXY  heehee. I hope you guys have a FANTASTIC time, it will be good for your soul Maggs !!! Spring, have a ball, sure you guys will !!!!!!!!!! *Stace is jealous* hehehehehe


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2009)

The gal in Montana that Spring and Maggie are going to visit has an animal entered in a photo contest. You can vote as often as you like, and if Phoebe wins, its a money prize. Please take a minute to vote for Phoebe:

http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/rating.php/18007/?pos=375&b=date

Yvonne

and this is Cory's web site:

www.animal-edventures.org


----------

